# The Ultimate Beginner 3-Day Full Body Routine!



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

*The Ultimate Beginner 3-Day Full Body Routine!*
By Randy Herring

The following training routine is typical or basic and not designed for specialized training. Selecting a routine should best fit your experience, level of fitness, goal(s) and allotted time (weekly schedule).







If you are a beginner the routine below is ideal for you. DO NOT imitate routines of advanced bodybuilders! You'll only grow LESS in MORE time! Combined with performance nutrition, smart and hard training and sufficient rest a "lean tissue" gain of 24-36 pounds is realistic in the first two years of consistent training.

Training Frequency: 3 days 
Training Days: Monday, Wednesday, Friday 
Routine Duration: 3 to 6 months 
Sets Per Exercise: 2 to 3 sets 
Rest Between Sets: Up to 2 minutes 
Approximate "lean tissue" gain in 6 months: 12 to 18 pounds 
For fat loss & muscle maintenance: Perform your cardiovascular exercise after weight training for 20 minutes. 
For muscle gain only: Abstain from performing any cardiovascular exercise.

*Full Body Workout:*

Crunches
3 sets of 12-15

Barbell Bench Press - Medium Grip
2 sets of 8-12

Dumbbell Flyes
2 sets of 8-12

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown
2 sets of 8-12

Seated Cable Rows
2 sets of 8-12

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
3 sets of 8-12

Barbell Curl
3 sets of 8-12

Triceps Pushdown
3 sets of 8-12

Barbell Full Squat
2 sets of 8-12

Leg Extensions
2 sets of 8-12

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 12-15

Standing Calf Raises
3 sets of 12-15


----------



## birket (Mar 1, 2012)

this seems a good routine for beginners,thank you.


----------



## betramp (Mar 15, 2012)

*Good Routine*

I will follow your tips.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

that picture is classic


----------



## Retribution (Apr 24, 2012)

This seems like a great routine, think I'll give it a try


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> that picture is classic



Norman Rockwell! Agreed, that picture is definitely a classic!


----------



## Backu1 (Apr 28, 2012)

much appreciated


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 25, 2012)

This workout is ridiculous. 30 sets with 2 minutes rest in between sets equals 1 full hour of just rest time during this workout. 30 sets per workout for a beginner is outrageous.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2012)

Why are there so many members with NEGATIVE reputations posting in here? 

Curt, ignore that comment sir


----------



## independent (May 27, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> This workout is ridiculous. 30 sets with 2 minutes rest in between sets equals 1 full hour of just rest time during this workout. 30 sets per workout for a beginner is outrageous.



I actually agree, thats a lot of work.


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2012)

I might throw out the direct arm work, but that routine is similar to one recommended to beginners in Lou Ravelle's "Bodybuilding for Everyone". Followed his routine three times per week. Certain I never rested two minutes between sets.

And, yes, it was a lot of work but as a beginner I wasn't generating a lot of intensity. From age 15 to 17 I easily put on 20 pounds of lean tissue.



Curt James said:


> *Full Body Workout:*
> 
> Crunches
> 3 sets of 12-15
> ...


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> This workout is ridiculous. 30 sets with 2 minutes rest in between sets equals 1 full hour of just rest time during this workout. 30 sets per workout for a beginner is outrageous.



It's doable.



bigmoe65 said:


> I actually agree, thats a lot of work.



What adjustments would you make?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 27, 2012)

Not trying to hi jack this thread but this workout would be good too. 
*Monday ??? Heavy Day*
*Squat ??? 5 sets of 5
Bench ??? 5 sets of 5
Powerclean ??? 5 sets of 5
Weighted hyperextensions ??? 2 sets
Weighted sit-ups ??? 4 sets * 
*
Wednesday ??? Light Day*
*Squat ??? 4 sets of 5
Incline Bench ??? 4 sets of 5
High Pulls ??? 4 sets of 5
Sit-ups ??? 3 sets *

*Friday ??? Medium*
*Squat ??? 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8
Bench ??? 4 sets of 5, 1 triple, 1 set of 8
Powercleans ??? 4 sets of 5, 1 triple
Weighted Dips ??? 3 sets of 5-8
Triceps and Biceps ??? 3 sets of 8 each * ​


----------



## PushAndPull (May 29, 2012)

To be honest, there's so much I hate about this routine I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## Retribution (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow I'm suprised at the negative views of this routine. I've had alot of bodybuilding experience in the past but currently consider myself at the beginner level due to I've been out of the game for some years. Anyway, I've been doing this routine for about 4 weeks now and I gotta say I LOVE IT!  I've tweaked a couple things here and there, and thats mainly just what exercise(s) I do for the bodypart in the lineup, meaning if the gym is crowded I can't always do exactly what the routine says to do.

Regardless, I have been getting great gains with this routine. Strength has been increasing and changes in how I look have started quite nicely. Now I don't go balls to the wall everytime, I have heavy days and lighter days. But all in all this split has been probly the best I've used. In the past I've always worked seperate body parts on seperate days, so like Chest would always be on a Monday. I dunno what it is but I've always had trouble making gains while doing the one bodypart a week routine. Now that I'm on this total body workout 3 times a week I'm addicted! Everybody's different for sure, all I know is this split is working great for me.


----------



## andyrodgers (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you so much for sharing so nice tips and plan


----------

